# Professional Engineer v/s Engineering technologist



## hnraman (Oct 11, 2014)

Dear fellow migrants,

I am an Electrical engineer and had applied for skill assessment with EA as Professional electrical engineer in Aug 2014. 

Unfortunately, last week, I received a mail from EA stating my CDR does not align with the characteristics of Professional Engineer outcome. Rather they advised me an out come of Engineering technologist. 

Can anybody help me understand what are the disadvantages of being assessed as Engineering technologist?

Will it reduce my points in EOI when compared to Professional Engineer?

I have not yet replied back to EA, and request you all to help me understand the effects of this change in occupational category.


----------



## rowell (Jun 16, 2013)

We were on same boat mate during my skills assessment. I accepted the positive outcome as an engineering technologist so that I can submit my EOI. You only need to have a positive skills assessment outcome.. the job code does not matter. Your points will not be affected.


----------



## hnraman (Oct 11, 2014)

rowell said:


> We were on same boat mate during my skills assessment. I accepted the positive outcome as an engineering technologist so that I can submit my EOI. You only need to have a positive skills assessment outcome.. the job code does not matter. Your points will not be affected.


Thanks a lot Mr. Rowell.

You made my day. Was anxiously waiting for a reply.


----------



## Sharonne (Jul 1, 2014)

*Pe/et*



hnraman said:


> Dear fellow migrants,
> 
> I am an Electrical engineer and had applied for skill assessment with EA as Professional electrical engineer in Aug 2014.
> 
> ...


Hi,

I'm also an electrical engineer from anna university, submitted CDR on August and waiting for outcome. On what basis do they assess as PE/ET ? Do you have relevant work experience?:confused2:


----------



## hnraman (Oct 11, 2014)

Sharonne said:


> Hi,
> 
> I'm also an electrical engineer from anna university, submitted CDR on August and waiting for outcome. On what basis do they assess as PE/ET ? Do you have relevant work experience?:confused2:


Hi...

I completed my B.tech in Electrical and Electronics Engineering in 2008, and since then am working for Production process in a Manufacturing company.

I really dont have the right idea on how they categorize PE/ET.

Here in this link, they say BE/Beng is considered as PE, while Btech is considered as ET.

https://www.engineersaustralia.org....tion/140409_et__last_updated_9_april_2014.pdf Page 3 of 12


http://www.engineersaustralia.org.a...on/140825_pe__last_updated_25_august_2014.pdf Page 4 of 35


However, though am Btech graduate, in the mail communication received from EA, it was mentioned that the CDRs supported by me was not in line with the requirementes of Professional Engineer. Hence they suggested ET.

Hope this may give you some idea.

Can you send me a mail to my id? hari dot rama at gmail dot com

we are almost in the same leg of application and will be good if able to maintain a contact.

Thanks,
Hari


----------



## sulobh (Aug 19, 2015)

Hi hari,

I am also tryin gto apply as engineers professional, and I am not worried if EA will downgrade to ET, my main concern is the relevant work experience as EP would be valid or not when they downgrade to ET.(depends on CDR as said by EA)

Sometime i think if I apply as ET, my experience letter which has stated as ""worked as electrical engineer" so in this do i need to update my refrence or experience letter stating "worked as engineering technologist"


----------



## JP Mosa (Mar 14, 2013)

hnraman said:


> Dear fellow migrants,
> 
> I am an Electrical engineer and had applied for skill assessment with EA as Professional electrical engineer in Aug 2014.
> 
> ...


It doesn't affect your score and Once you migrate...that becomes mere piece of paper.......no employer bother to look at it......so no worries...go ahead..........


----------



## JP Mosa (Mar 14, 2013)

Sharonne said:


> Hi,
> 
> I'm also an electrical engineer from anna university, submitted CDR on August and waiting for outcome. On what basis do they assess as PE/ET ? Do you have relevant work experience?:confused2:


PE will be assessed by how professionally one can present their CDR ...eg. it should contain the incidents such as finding a cost effective solution to a complex problem.....attitude of presentation etc.......


----------



## Mithung (Feb 5, 2016)

Ceiling for ET has been reached and no more invites will be sent for the year 2015-16. Those submitting EOI as ET will have to wait until July.


----------



## masaudakhter (Jul 28, 2013)

EA asked me to submit 5 main responsibilities on company letter head, but my companies refused and they just gave a default experience letter , what shall I do ?


----------



## Egyman (Dec 16, 2015)

masaudakhter said:


> EA asked me to submit 5 main responsibilities on company letter head, but my companies refused and they just gave a default experience letter , what shall I do ?


Try to obtain it from your supervisor, not HR department.


----------



## masaudakhter (Jul 28, 2013)

Egyman said:


> Try to obtain it from your supervisor, not HR department.


I have taken signature from my supervisor on white paper written with responsibilities and his business card is attached along with.. will it work?


----------



## Egyman (Dec 16, 2015)

masaudakhter said:


> I have taken signature from my supervisor on white paper written with responsibilities and his business card is attached along with.. will it work?


It is generally requested by EA to be on a company letterhead and to state the number of working hours, full-time basis, joining date, and so on.

"XXXXXX testifies that Mr. XXXXXXX, holding the current position as XXXXXXXX, has been working in the company since XX/XX/XX till (XX/XX/XX - present) on a full-time basis for XX hours per week. His major job duties and responsibilities have been as follows:

1- XX
2- XX
3- XX
4- XX
5- XX"


----------



## masaudakhter (Jul 28, 2013)

Egyman said:


> It is generally requested by EA to be on a company letterhead and to state the number of working hours, full-time basis, joining date, and so on.
> 
> "XXXXXX testifies that Mr. XXXXXXX, holding the current position as XXXXXXXX, has been working in the company since XX/XX/XX till (XX/XX/XX - present) on a full-time basis for XX hours per week. His major job duties and responsibilities have been as follows:
> 
> ...


I understand but none of the company in Dubai is providing such a document, they are always saying it is not as per our policy.


----------



## Egyman (Dec 16, 2015)

masaudakhter said:


> I understand but none of the company in Dubai is providing such a document, they are always saying it is not as per our policy.


If the company can provide such refusal officially, EA will mostly accept your supervisor's letter.

If the company did not accept to provide you with an official refusal letter, then you have to explain it to EA.


----------

